# What works better, Timbrens or SumoSprings?



## DuramaxPowered (Sep 29, 2005)

I have a 02 chevy 2500 HD crew cab short bed with diesel. What brand load boosters do you recommend with it with a 9.2 vxt plow? I have used Timbrens in the past. Just feel they are rough riding when plow was off. Been reading the sumo springs have the better ride. But do they carry the weight without the nose dropping so much?


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Air ride jouncers.2 years on mine now with my 9-2 er. Much cheaper priced than Timbrens also.


----------



## JLsDmax (Dec 23, 2008)

Not to hijack the thread, but what else have you or anyone done on the front end of their duramaxs' to help with front end wear. Im getting timbrens when i get my tax refund, but i seem to replace the front end parts every year, year and a half. I'm only running a 8ft MM2


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

JLsDmax;1451188 said:


> Not to hijack the thread, but what else have you or anyone done on the front end of their duramaxs' to help with front end wear. Im getting timbrens when i get my tax refund, but i seem to replace the front end parts every year, year and a half. I'm only running a 8ft MM2


My T bars are turned up 4 turns but that has nothing to do with wear.My 06 3500 Dmax has 138K miles and all steering/suspension parts except the Air Ride jounce bumpers are original.Are you greasing everything on a good PM program?


----------



## JLsDmax (Dec 23, 2008)

yeah, i grease about every oil change, i only do about 6-7000 miles a year maybe less. I have replaced the front end with better moog parts. I have 285 tires in oppsed to stock which is 245 on my model dmax. I know that contributes to more wear. i just feel like i could do sometihng more to help.


----------

